# '05 NISMO Frontier



## r7av7en7 (Jun 20, 2005)

I just bought a 2005 Nissan Frontier NISMO package. I am interested in installing a NISMO Cold Air Intake and if possible NISMO cat-back exhaust (Althought I'm not sure if they make it). The only problem is that I can find all types of NISMO upgrades for a 2004 Frontier but nothing on my '05. Does nissan usually wait to Release NISMO parts for the current year?


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

r7av7en7 said:


> I just bought a 2005 Nissan Frontier NISMO package. I am interested in installing a NISMO Cold Air Intake and if possible NISMO cat-back exhaust (Althought I'm not sure if they make it). The only problem is that I can find all types of NISMO upgrades for a 2004 Frontier but nothing on my '05. Does nissan usually wait to Release NISMO parts for the current year?


Yep. I'm not familiar with anyone that is producing an intake for the VQ40 Frontier yet, and there are only a couple of folks who have a cat-back exhaust (Gibson and Stillen) I have the Gibson and have done a write-up on it:
Gibson Cat-back Exhaust 
This truck is still a new model and neither the aftermarket nor Nissan have delivered much in the way of performance upgrades.


----------

